# yellow cloudy water problem



## clarosee (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

This often happens in tanks that have new driftwood and it is because of the tannins in the wood being released into the water. This should subside after the driftwood has been in the aquarium for a couple of months. The best way to fix the yellow coloration of your tank water is to perform more frequent partial water changes


----------



## clarosee (Sep 25, 2011)

the thing is i was given this driftwood from someone who said the have used it before


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

If it isn't the driftwood it is the dirt. It is going to take a while for the tannins to stop leaching. Just keep doing water changes and eventually it will clear up. It is normal.


----------



## ldaniel (Jul 4, 2011)

I agree that it sounds like tannins. Water changes and watch your pH if you are adding fish (I wouldnt until you cycle your tank).


----------



## clarosee (Sep 25, 2011)

ok. that you all very much


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

What about charcoal or purigen to absorb the tannins


----------



## clarosee (Sep 25, 2011)

Does that help???


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

It helped in my tank when i added driftwood. i don't know how colored your water because I couldn't open the photo link. I would try it if you can't wait or don't feel like all the water changes, I would still do them every so often anyways.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

I've never heard of using charcoal or purigen, but I can see that if it's not the driftwood, it might be the dirt. I started a new tank over the weekend and before I put my driftwood in, I had slightly yellowish water (I'm assuming due to the dirt). Just keep doing water changes and it will go away eventually. Just be patient (I know I'm not but you have to be with this hobby)


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Patriot has given good advice. 
As I said to someone else earlier, who was experiencing cloudy water problems, try using Seachem Purigen, along with filter floss replaced frequently (e.g. weekly) and a pre-filter sponge on your filter intake tube. Purigen does a great clarifying/polishing job, especially on discolorations in the water column.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

Does Miracle Grow potting soil have wood mulch in it? If so, it could leach tannins (tea colored).


----------



## clarosee (Sep 25, 2011)

it might. i'm not sure


----------



## clarosee (Sep 25, 2011)

I just bought the Purigen and was wondering how long that would take to clear up the water.


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

Crispino Ramos said:


> Does Miracle Grow potting soil have wood mulch in it? If so, it could leach tannins (tea colored).


The organic mix does for sure.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

clarosee said:


> I just bought the Purigen and was wondering how long that would take to clear up the water.


That depends a lot on the condition and cause of your tank cloudiness, and how efficiently your filter is operating. I've had it do a great job almost overnite - other times takes several days to see a marked improvement. Be patient & give it a little time. 
Make sure your Purigen layered bag is not too thick with Purigen (1/4" to 1/2" thickness will do nicely), and that the water inflow goes right through the Purigen bag particles. If it fits well in your filter cavity, you shouldn't have a lot of water flow going around the edges of the bag, thus not getting the full benefit of the clarifying agents in the Purigen. Use it conjunction with double-layered filter floss if you can, placed just below the Purigen bag.
Hope this helps.


----------



## clarosee (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks. This helps alot


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know much about what I'm doing...so take this with a grain of salt. 

I think it might be the Miracle Grow potting soil. I'm experimenting with my first "el natural" dirt tank in a spare 5 gallon I had laying around. (Figured it was better to learn the tricks before trying a 55g. Plus I can move the 5g around for sunlight.)

Since this is a total first time dirt experiment I used what I had lying around the house, which just happened to be some Miracle Grow with quite a bit of bark in it. The tank has been up for about 16 hours now and the water is still quite tea looking, even after a 25% water change. I'm going to keep filtering and changing water, but I'm betting the Miracle Grow is the culprit as mine looks just like you have described. 

The good news is the water tests just about the same as the water in my established 20g. It has a heard of Neons, few Ghost Shrimp, and a happy Betta in it. Although I haven't put any fish in my "tea" tank yet.


----------



## clarosee (Sep 25, 2011)

Daximus said:


> I don't know much about what I'm doing...so take this with a grain of salt.
> 
> I think it might be the Miracle Grow potting soil. I'm experimenting with my first "el natural" dirt tank in a spare 5 gallon I had laying around. (Figured it was better to learn the tricks before trying a 55g. Plus I can move the 5g around for sunlight.)
> 
> ...


The cloudyness pretty much went away after using purigens and alot of fifty percent water changes. I agree with you about it being the miricle grow.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

clarosee said:


> The cloudyness pretty much went away after using purigens and alot of fifty percent water changes. I agree with you about it being the miricle grow.


I did a 50% water change this afternoon, things are looking way better. 

That was probably too many water changes withing the course of 24 hours...but I used water from my established tank for this last one. Figured that couldn't hurt. Looking pretty good now, I figure two more 25% changes over the next few days and it will be crystal clear.


----------

